# Just back from 4 weeks away - mostly Italy



## bognormike

Hello again everybody! Some of you may have noticed that I've been away 8) . We got back this afternoon from 4 weeks away - of which most was in Italy, a total of nearly 2700 miles, and Stella2 has been faultless  . I'll try to put up some details and some pics (work allowing...  ) this week. Our rough Itinerary was Bognor - Folkestone - Tunnel then through Belgium & Luxembourg to overnight between Nancy & Metz, then on south towards Geneva with an overnight on the way, then 2 nights at Annecy and through the Frejus Tunnel into Italy down to the coast at Sestri Levante and Deiva Marina and the Cinque Terres. Then the historic bit to Pisa, Volterra, Siena, Chianti-land, and Florence. Then on up to Lakes Garda & Maggiore before heading across the alps at St Bernard pass (snow on top!). We ambled across France avoidong tolls, including stops at Fleurie & Epernay before St Valery S Somme & Calais aire and a lovely meal last night before crossing this morning. We've done a mix of Aires, Sosti (is that right?), Municipals, ACSI, camping cheques, and independent sites, seen lots of lovely places, and had all sorts of weather :lol: :lol: , got a good mix of wines for the cellar :!: I wouldn't recommend trying to do Italian "normal" roads to avoid the tolls - we tried it between Cinque Terres and Pisa, and took ages! It's OK in France though (but the re-numbering of N roads to D's is most confusing, and I think it's a conspiracy to get more people onto the toll roads!!!).

It's the first time we'd been away for this long, and look forward to being able to do it again somewhere next year - maybe to Northern Spain / Portugal in June?????


----------



## Coulstock

Sounds a great trip - do you feel in retrospect that 2,700 in 4 weeks was a lot of driving - we've just finished (end of August) a long UK trip ( 7 weeks, 2,300 miles) and my wife still complains about too much time on the road and not enough time just relaxing at a site. - no direct criticism implied - just that old question of balance 

Harry & Pat


----------



## Techno100

Geez is it that long already  Glad you had a great time and lookin forwards to your stories & pics


----------



## ActiveCampers

We did 3,400 in 8 weeks and I'd say that wasn't stressful - the last week we did a lot to get back though. Depends on what you like and where you are. We're not site peope so don't tend to stay anywhere too long (unless its stonking!)

In Italy though, we used tomtom to avoid tolls on "most" roads (we checked first as some routed were mental without the motorway). We didn't find the roads that bad even around Pisa, so maybe unlucky and/or roadworks/diversion? Naples and Genoa then yeah - best avoided!!

We liked Italy - some of the best things in Europe we've seen so far, and some dire, but we'd happy go back when we can.

FYI - Metz is a nice stop - loads of good bars and free overnight parking and water/waste is cheap.


----------



## Techno100

Well we/I did 1300 in 1 but nearly 600 is this side of Calais  I wish we had 4 weeks :roll:


----------



## greenasthegrass

eh? 600 this side of Calais - thats not from Leeds am thinking its around 250 maybe 300 can't remember now but takes us 5 hours to folkestone.

We do on average 1500 in a fortnight and sometimes I think its too much but only me doing the driving. We did less in Scotland this time and think that is going to be way forward for us.

Greenie

Edit just realised its there and back ignorify please am going potty! its the drugs and now being off work nearly 3 weeks am sick of this bedroom as well.


----------



## Techno100

OK 274 A1 to M20 etc EACH WAY :?



> Edit just realised its there and back ignorify please am going potty! its the drugs and now being off work nearly 3 weeks am sick of this bedroom as well


Edit just seen your edit :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Sorry mike I did not miss you at all :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Glad you had a nice holiday though.
Dave p


----------



## Techno100

How was the first week MIke? a fellow traveller was heading for Italy but saw the forecast and headed for South of France instead.


----------



## bognormike

Thanks all; distances weren't too bad; most we did was about 300 miles when transferring from Annecy to the Levante. Going across Tuscany was really nice because the major places are quite close together. Weather to start with was poor, arriving in Annecy was grey & wet, but perked up enough to cycle 15km to Annecy on the old railway line, and a lovely boat trip. We also had a hell of a thuderstorm as we got down to Genoa, and parked up overnight at Sestri Levante to watch the light show! The weather was definitely on the change, though, and at Garda a week or so ago it changed rather suddenly! We had initially planned to try Venice as well, but decided it would be too much mileage & not enough time to fit it all in & relax as we went along.


----------



## bognormike

at last I've finished updating the campsite database. I was pleased to see that we found some places that Peejay or BrianR haven't been to! :lol: 8) :wink: 

I've also totted up the costs for sites / parking, and over the 29 nights, we paid out €426, ranging from zero :wink: to €28.50 a night. Averages out to approx€14.70 a night, assuming €15 for camping cheques. Total cost came out to less that I thought we might pay out - as we were out for a longer period we didn't do as many meals out, but did have good ones when we did!!


----------



## carolgavin

Am glad you have returned, place went to the absolute dogs without you!

On the up side glad you had a lovely time!


----------



## bognormike

carolgavin said:


> Am glad you have returned, place went to the absolute dogs without you!
> 
> On the up side glad you had a lovely time!


carol, I've been back a fortnight!!  :lol:, and it was great. 8)


----------



## carolgavin

bognormike said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am glad you have returned, place went to the absolute dogs without you!
> 
> On the up side glad you had a lovely time!
> 
> 
> 
> carol, I've been back a fortnight!!  :lol:, and it was great. 8)
Click to expand...

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez has it taken you the last two weeks to tidy up the mess :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike

carolgavin said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am glad you have returned, place went to the absolute dogs without you!
> 
> On the up side glad you had a lovely time!
> 
> 
> 
> carol, I've been back a fortnight!!  :lol:, and it was great. 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez has it taken you the last two weeks to tidy up the mess :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

yep, both on here and getting the 'van cleaned up, and catching up with work. If the work was a bit less, it might have been better, but with Ozzy's statement, I can't see that happening :roll:

Looking forward to next year already 8)


----------



## vicdicdoc

Envy . . I'd like to try a trip over into Italy next year


----------



## Jean-Luc

Just back after a 5 month 11,700km trip through France, Belgium, Holland, Germany (as far as Rugen Is.), south to Austria, down the east of Italy to Foggia, across to Naples and back to Cherbourg via the west coast of Italy and the south of France.
Next time we want to visit any part of Italy, other than the bit from Sienna to the French border, basically the north western quarter, we will be flying. 
I have never seen such crap roads, we in Ireland are driving on billiard tables in comparison. Only their toll motorways are in acceptable condition, for the most part. 
Having been involved in rallying in my younger days the crazy driving of the Italians didn't phase me much but they have certainly torn up their 'Rules of The Road' book.

:evil: :evil: 


Rant over:
It's a nice country with nice people, monuments and history.


----------



## bognormike

vicdicdoc said:


> Envy . . I'd like to try a trip over into Italy next year


do it, Vic. As Jean-luc says the ordinary roads are crap, but the toll autostradas are not as expensive as France. Sites can be scruffy, with lots of fixed units, and expensive in main season, but out of season you can get ACSI rates in most areas. Camping chqs sites are limited, but plenty of Sosti - especially in rural areas. The ones we found in Chianti were good; and there were surprisingly few brits around - Germans (obviously), Dutch (there as well!), Austrians, Swiss. We would have liked to go further south, but wanted to spend some time in particular areas, rather than rushing things.


----------



## Rapide561

*Trip*

Mike

It sounds to have been a good trip.

I have just clobbered 2200 miles in two weeks, but see the driving as part of the holiday, as much as the places to visit etc.

Vic - follow me to Italy, not sure of dates yet, just sorting out my Tesco coupons for the tunnel etc.

Russell


----------

